# Fruit fly care



## sean (Aug 14, 2006)

How do you care for fruit flies... any web links to useful sites would be appreciated.


----------



## Ian (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Sean,

I found this on my old website. Kinda need to put it up on my current one I guess!

http://mantis-inc.co.uk/flies.htm

Hope that helps.


----------



## sean (Aug 14, 2006)

Thats great... Cheers!


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2006)

Don't really require any care. I put the medium in the container, add water and then add flies. The rest takes care of itself.


----------

